# my new toy !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Received my new maximum flip Kung sling shot 
Today,excellent machine work extremely light 
Weight and very pocket able, tough enough for
The back woods yet elegant enough to slip in 
A dinner jacket. I may remove the lanyard and put another layer of cord on the grip. I'm liking this Lil shooter.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Love the Maxim!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it's hard to beat simple-shot shooters


----------

